# wheres the report?



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Come on guys wake up! Mike , kim, mikivi want to see some tuna!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok finally got a call ! Have to let the crew tell the report. Lol


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Where's the tuna ? 

How far out ?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm sure Mike will post when he gets round to it so you will just have to wait for it.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Kim said:


> I'm sure Mike will post when he gets round to it so you will just have to wait for it.


Fishing sucks at the rigs. Dirty water and sharks. Report over


----------



## marlin77 (May 8, 2014)

Seems like everyone is fishing west. Anything happening at Nipple/Elbow/Spur etc?


----------

